# Red Letters



## Phalanx114

Hello, Latin-experts!

I have been trying to translate "Red Letters" for some time now, and for the life of me I can't find a correct translation.

I've checked many online translators (and you know how sketchy THOSE are) and I've come across "Rutilus" (meaning red/golden red/ruddy) and "Tabellae" (meaning letter(s), writing tablet).

Are these words correct? I have almost no knowledge of Latin (except maybe for "Deus" - and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cagey

I assume you mean the letters of the alphabet. 
_litterae rubrae_​ Though there is some ambiguity, as the plural form (litterae) is also what they used for a letter, an epistle.


----------



## Phalanx114

Thanks for the response, Cagey.

I mean "Red Letters" not so much as letters of the alphabet but more so as how Christ's words are written in red in the Bible.

It may very well be the same word (as those are letters in the alphabet obviously) but I just wanted to clarify.

Also: I am strangely fond of the words Rutilus and Tabellae. Are those even closely related to what I'm trying to write?

Again, thanks so much for your assistance. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Cagey

For the meaning, you could use _rutilae_ but _tabellae_ refers to tablets (no surprise) on which something is written, not the individual letters.  

However, it appears from Vicipaedia article that these letters are traditionally called _litterae rubrae_.  (Do a 'find; search for "litterae rubrae".  There is an illustration of the page of a book on the right side, a little over half-way down the page.)


----------



## Phalanx114

Wonderful. Thanks so much for your help, Cagey!

Another quick question for you:

Is "Dirige me in veritate tua" correct? Because I have seen it written as "Dirige me in veritatem tuam" and "Dirige me in veritatem tua" - all three ways.

Is one particularly more "correct" than another?

(It's the beginning of psalm 25:5 if you're wondering.)


----------



## Cagey

You are welcome, of course. 

(Please start a new thread with your new question.  
We try hard to keep it to one question per thread.  )


----------



## Phalanx114

Will do. Thanks a bunch!


----------

